# Red Head Tapajos egg removal?



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

So my pair have tried to spawn 5 times now, always ending with nothing. Maybe my tank is to crowded or there is not a food source for the fry? They always get to the point of mom holding the fry, and then a few days later they are gone. So, can I remove the log the eggs are on before they hatch and mom takes them into her mouth and put that log into my fry tank? Will they fry make it without mom entirely? The fry tank has no other fish in it, it would be just these eggs... I am just not comfortable stripping mom of the fry.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The female needs to chew the fry out of the eggshells. Chances are you won't have a very good hatch if you remove the eggs.

Stripping Geophagus is not like stripping Malawi fish. Geo's spit at the first sign of a net so the tricky part is being able to do it quickly enough to catch her before she spits so she spits the fry into the net and not into the tank.

Andy


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

OK, great. How long should I wait before I try to get the fry from her?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

if possible, i would set up a 20L or a 33L and move mom and dad into there own tank to let them spawn. this way they can do there thing and then raise fry for a bit until u put back in main tank. keep an eye on it, worst case is if mom or dad start to eat fry then u can remove the parents without having to relocate fry. not 100% on parenting habits of geos with fry.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I usually take the fry from the parents within 1-2 days after hatching. From there they go into a small hang on incubator tank for a few days. This allows them to keep them tight so when I feed baby brine the food density is very high. Once I know they are feeding well (you will see their orange bellies after feeding) I move them to a 10 gallon to grow for a couple of months.

Andy


----------

